# Michigan successful Deer patches



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I started collecting Michigan Successful Deer Patches and notice that I have two 1991. One does not have the little DNR embroidered on it and the other one does. The one that don't have the DNR on it I just got from a friend of mine and I know it is a real patch from the DNR. He had in a drawer with two more. I wonder if there is someone around Flint that I can take it to or is there a web site that I can go to help me to tell the repo's from the real DNR patches.
Is there anyone else here on the MS site that has any for sale or trade.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> I started collecting Michigan Successful Deer Patches and notice that I have two 1991. One does not have the little DNR embroidered on it and the other one does. The one that don't have the DNR on it I just got from a friend of mine and I know it is a real patch from the DNR. He had in a drawer with two more. I wonder if there is someone around Flint that I can take it to or is there a web site that I can go to help me to tell the repo's from the real DNR patches.
> Is there anyone else here on the MS site that has any for sale or trade.


At the gun shows quite frequently. As are the Turkey and Bear patches. As you are aware there are copies out there and dirtbags selling them as originals. BUYER beware! Most are sold from guys with contacts working for the DNR.....they know they are worth money. Generally, the last years patches are comanding 20 bucks at the shows..........Originals from the 70s are in the 3 digits.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

Repo's are mostly made for the following years; 1972,1973,1974,1975,1976,1977,1978,1979 deer and 1987 bear.
I'm no expert, however, the lettering on the repo's will look too perfect. Look on Ebay, search for Michigan Deer, you will find people selling the patches. There are usually repo's for sale, and if the seller is honest he will say they are repo's. Look at the pictures. By the way my avatar, is a mint original 1972 patch.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

*Not sure if this is true, maybe Rasdale knows*. I heard that the DNR patches are all sew on ONLY. Allot of reproductions are made on the iorn-on backing. If there is the white glue compound on the back it is probably a Reproduction. 
I don't colloect them, I collect old hunting licenses. Ebay "Michigan Hunting" you get allot of neat stuff!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Here are the two 1991 deer patches that I have. The one without the little DNR on it I got from a friend and he told me he got it at a DNR check station so I know it's not a repo. He gave it to me + two other ones. 
Hope the pictures comes out OK. Any help out there? 










[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> *Not sure if this is true, maybe Rasdale knows*. I heard that the DNR patches are all sew on ONLY. Allot of reproductions are made on the iorn-on backing. If there is the white glue compound on the back it is probably a Reproduction.
> I don't colloect them, I collect old hunting licenses. Ebay "Michigan Hunting" you get allot of neat stuff!



I have 18 different patches now and they all have what looks like a white glue compound on the back. Thanks anyways. I had some old hunting licenses but can't find them, I hope I didn't through them out when I clean out my room while back.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> I have 18 different patches now and they all have what looks like a white glue compound on the back. Thanks anyways. I had some old hunting licenses but can't find them, I hope I didn't through them out when I clean out my room while back.


Yep, it looks like that wasn't a true statement, sorry.
The one WITHOUT the DNR has a small amout of some stiching in that area, on the back view. Is that true, maybe it is not a repro, but a mistake...making it more valuable?? Something to think about.
There is an obvious difference in the stiching though.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Yep, it looks like that wasn't a true statement, sorry.
> The one WITHOUT the DNR has a small amout of some stiching in that area, on the back view. Is that true, maybe it is not a repro, but a mistake...making it more valuable?? Something to think about.
> There is an obvious difference in the stiching though.



I see some other difference also. Hope it is a mistake and more valuable. I'm not that lucky. I guess I will have to take it to a gun and fishing show to find out anything. My thinking now is that the DNR had more then one place making them and there was a mix-up. My son works with someone that is supose to be a expert. If I find out anything I will post it. Maybe someone else is saving these patches and can use the imfo. that I find. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I looked at the 4, 1991 patches I have, all have the DNR on them. Also checked out the patches for sale on EBay, it also has the DNR on it. I would also like to know about your patch, maybe a different company made it?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I suspect the one without the DNR on it is a repo. Mine do have the DNR and the one in the display case here at the office has the DNR on it. To the best of my knowledge, Wildlife Division orders all the patches at the same time and from the same company.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

boehr said:


> I suspect the one without the DNR on it is a repo. Mine do have the DNR and the one in the display case here at the office has the DNR on it. To the best of my knowledge, Wildlife Division orders all the patches at the same time and from the same company.


boehr; I'm glad you jumped in. I ask my buddy again and he told me he got it at the deer check station on 75 near Clio and remembers it very well then put them into a drawer and that is where he found them. I ask him a while back if he had any and he said he did but didn't know where they were, anyways he gave them to me. If it is a repo why would they leave out the DNR on it. Do you know someone that I can get with and find out for sure? There is only two patches in the pictures. I put two different pictures of the backs of the patches on my post because I seen a little glare on one. If you look close it looks like a wad of black thread under the lower deer track like the bobbin or sewing needle ran out on thread. That would explain what happen. I sure would like to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Rasdale said:


> I looked at the 4, 1991 patches I have, all have the DNR on them. Also checked out the patches for sale on EBay, it also has the DNR on it. I would also like to know about your patch, maybe a different company made it?



Looks like your an expert on MI deer patches. Maybe we could meet somewhere and you can look at mine.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

My son knows a guy that is an expert on MI. deer patches and he said he don't know of a repo of the 1991 and that my patch is one from the DNR that has a flaw. So my next question in this Patch worth more because of the flaw and how much?


----------



## Marion Kawa (Feb 15, 2017)

Rasdale said:


> Repo's are mostly made for the following years; 1972,1973,1974,1975,1976,1977,1978,1979 deer and 1987 bear.
> I'm no expert, however, the lettering on the repo's will look too perfect. Look on Ebay, search for Michigan Deer, you will find people selling the patches. There are usually repo's for sale, and if the seller is honest he will say they are repo's. Look at the pictures. By the way my avatar, is a mint original 1972 patch.


I am trying to find Michigan successful deer hunting patches for 1973,1974,1975, and 1981


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Im really not in


Marion Kawa said:


> I am trying to find Michigan successful deer hunting patches for 1973,1974,1975, and 1981


I'm really not interested in splitting up my collection but would entertain offers.


----------



## Turkey Antlers (Nov 19, 2014)

Marion Kawa said:


> I am trying to find Michigan successful deer hunting patches for 1973,1974,1975, and 1981


Check out mhflcc.com. They have an annual show in Jackson (on April 1st this year) which is a fun event. Lots of outdoor memorabilia, patches galore, some at very reasonable prices. But expect to pay some serious coin for those older patches you're looking for. Most of the sellers there seem like good, honest folks too.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I know this is a older posting but I sold all me extra DNR deer patches. I still have a collection from 1972 through 2011. If anyone is interested PM me with contact info.


----------



## Rdk construction (Mar 9, 2018)

slowpoke said:


> I know this is a older posting but I sold all me extra DNR deer patches. I still have a collection from 1972 through 2011. If anyone is interested PM me with contact info.


if you still have i might be interested call me at 989 413 8528 i live in otisville not to far from you thanks Rob


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Rdk construction said:


> if you still have i might be interested call me at 989 413 8528 i live in otisville not to far from you thanks Rob


I'll give you a call today.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Rather than start a new post concerning successful deer hunter patches .....

The annual local gun show is going to be held in a couple of days and I have been giving some serious thought to selling or trading some of my patches. I have a couple sets from 1976 to 2017, and quite a few individual patches from about '79 on.

What I am wondering is whether it would be more beneficial to move the patches as sets or to break them up? Your thoughts? 

I gave ebay a quick check and it doesn't look like anybody is peddling an entire set so I have no comparison. FM


----------

